# Abo-Falle Marvelo Media S.R.L. youporn.mobile.de



## Toxik91 (29 Juli 2012)

Liebe Community,

Meine Freundin war vor ca. 2 Wochen mit ihrem Smartphone im Internet unterwegs, als sich ein Pop up fenster öffnete und sie auf eine Pornoseite weitergeleitet wurde. Als sie die Seite versuchte wegzuklicken wurde sie weitergeleitet und soll nun ein Abo abgeschlossen haben. Ziemlich seriös will man meinen. Sie hat weder eine SMS oder Bestätigungs E-Mail erhalten, jedoch ist ihr heute aufgefallen, dass die Firma Marvelo Media S.R.L. 4,99 Euro über ihre Handyrechnung abgebucht hat.

---> Nutzung Sonderdienste Fremdanbieter brutto
1 Sonderdienste Fremdanbieter (SIF)
Marvelo Media S.R.L., General Berthelot Str. 59, RO-10165
Bucharest 1, Romania, email: [email protected], Tel: 0800
205 022 5654
Ihre Dienste: 1x MobilFlirt Marvelo Media 4,9900 €
20.07.2012 - 20.07.2012 4,9900 €
Sonderdienste Fremdanbieter brutto 4,9900 €

Jetzt ist die Frage, wie wir damit umgehen sollen? Ist es möglich den Provider zu kontaktieren um die Abbuchungen verbieten zu lassen, oder muss sie das jetzt kündigen?
Das kündigen wird nur ziemlich schwer, da ich bisher keinen Kontakt zu dieser Firma bekommen habe. Meines Erachtens ist dies, was die Firma tut jedoch illegal, da meine Freundin diesen Vertrag/Abo nicht willentlich und wissentlich abgeschlossen hat.

Ich weiß, dass es hier im Forum schon andere Beiträge gibt zu dieser Firma, jedoch ist unser Fall ein anderer, weshalb ich einen neuen thread eröffne.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Die besagte Seite ist www.mobi.youporn.de (mobil) und weitergeleitet wurde sie wohl auf www.sexgoesmobile.net


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2012)

Toxik91 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Frage, wie wir damit umgehen sollen? Ist es möglich den Provider zu kontaktieren um die Abbuchungen verbieten zu lassen, oder muss sie das jetzt kündigen?


Wie verbieten lassen, träumst du? Aber natürlich kann deine Freundin ihren Provider kontaktieren - immerhin ist sie dessen Kundin und außerdem macht doch der Provider die Abrechnung und verdient auch noch daran.

Guckt ihr hier: _Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter_


----------



## Toxik91 (29 Juli 2012)

Dementsprechend müsste der Provider dann den Anbieter kontaktieren? Dies ist nunmal kein Vertrag den meine Freundin willentlich eingegangen ist, um nicht zu sagen abzocke!
Ich meine, es kann ja nicht sein, dass wenn sie dieses Pop up fenster schließt, sie nen Vertrag eingangen ist. Das ist ja kompletter Schwachsinn!


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2012)

Der Provider wird einen feuchten Kehricht tun, wegen dieser einmaligen, makromalen Buchung. Natürlich ist der Vertrag mit diesem Drittanbieter nicht bindend, zumindest kann den deine Freundin widerrufen.
Für zukünftige Komplikationen sollte sie die Drittanbietersperre einpflegen und was diese fällige Buchung betrifft, so kann man sich zwar streiten, dazu gehört aber mehr als nur "kompletter Schwachsinn" zu blöken.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2012)

http://www.gruenderszene.de/datenbank/unternehmen/sexpartnerclub

und ich kenne die nicht? Na sowas. 

Dabei waren die (laut dieser Angabe) Mehrheitseigner ehemals Münchner
Amtsgericht München, HRB 167784

(wunderbare Firma, sogar aus dem Umfeld der Berliner S*-Brüder soll jemand mitmischen. Und bei sgm kennt man ja auch seine Pappenheimer. Ein Joint Venture der besonderen Art. Quasi ein mobile payment swingerclub)


----------



## Toxik91 (29 Juli 2012)

Wenn du solche Methoden tolerierst, dann ist das deine Sache allerdings befinden wir uns doch hier in einem Forum, indem es um Betrug geht. Und das ich solche Methoden als kompletten Schwachsinn bezeichne, dürfte angesichts der o.g. Punkte wohl nachvollziehbar sein -man muss Dinge benennen können. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, ich werde das so weiterleiten und gucken, wie wir da zu einer Lösung kommen, der Geldbetrag tangiert hier nicht, es geht sich nur um das Abo.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2012)

Bitte in freundlichem und zugleich bestimmtem Ton mit dem Provider und der Firma kommunizieren, nachdem Du Dich ausreichend schlau gemacht hast über Drittanbieter...

z.B. hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/

@mods: kann man den Thread nicht mal als wichtig anpinnen?


----------



## Hippo (29 Juli 2012)

Können schon, aber nicht wollen ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2012)

ich meine natürlich den Drittanbieter-Thread
Willst Du da auch nicht?
*heul* dann muß ich den immer so mühsam suchen *heul*


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2012)

...nein, dort gehts um "Recht und Gesetz" und der Thread ist gesperrt.


Toxik91 schrieb:


> Betrug....ich werde das so weiterleiten und gucken, wie wir da zu einer Lösung kommen...


Hinsichtlich dem "Betrug" gibt es nur eine Stelle, die sich bemühen könnte. Leider wird man dort aber auch auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen: _Anzeigendiskussion_


----------



## Hippo (29 Juli 2012)

Aka mein Schatzibutzi 
Guggst Du mal nach der Funktion "Post it" ...
... das dürfte die Lösung Deines Problems sein


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2012)

Um Dich aber *doch* noch zur Sonntagsarbeit zu verführen, bitte ich Dich, diesen ganzen Schmarrn hier zu löschen  (also #8,#9,#11 und #12)
(Danke und Ehrerweisung meinerseits sind Dir gewiss)


----------



## Hippo (29 Juli 2012)

Nö, laß unsere Kundschaft doch wissen daß wir zum Lachen nicht in den Keller gehen.
Die Themen hier sind eh ernst genug und ohne Humor erträgst Du das nicht.​


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2012)

Betrugskonstruktion wäre dann möglich, wenn jemand belegen kann, dass zunächst das Wegklicken des Bildes (oder eine andere, erkennbar nicht in Bestellabsicht ausgeführte Useraktivität) vom "Anbieter" *absichtlich* falsch interpretiert wird als "ich will das Abo" und wenn *dadurch fälschlich der Bestellvorgang ausgelöst wird* und wenn dieser dann entweder direkt oder nach einer weiteren *absichtlichen *Fehlinterpretation einer Useraktivität aktiviert wird. Ich kann das aber heute abend nichtausprobieren - Frau aka würde die Krise kriegen, wenn ich bei mobile.youp* unterwegs wäre 

Für mich wäre dann ein großer Teil eines Betrugstatbestands erfüllt. Aber die Chancen hierfür - die sind extremst gering.


Hippo schrieb:


> und ohne Humor erträgst Du das nicht.


stimmt.



Toxik91 schrieb:


> Wenn du solche Methoden tolerierst, dann ist das deine Sache


Bitte nicht so toxisch argumentieren... _keiner hier will so etwas tolerieren_. 





> dass ich solche Methoden als kompletten Schwachsinn bezeichne


 Ein Schwachsinn, der einige Leute auf Kosten vieler sehr reich macht und der politisch toleriert wird. Da wäre dann der Vorwurf angebracht. Also äußere ihn auch dort: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de
Die Tricks, die ich im Bereich smartphones sehe, sind exakt dieselben wie vor vielen Jahren bei den Dialern. Wie viele Jahre wird die Politik dieses Mal brauchen, um Verbraucher zu schützen?



Toxik91 schrieb:


> 1 Sonderdienste Fremdanbieter (SIF)
> Marvelo Media S.R.L., General Berthelot Str. 59, RO-10165
> Bucharest 1, Romania, email: [email protected], Tel: 0800
> 205 022 5654


Dimoco!

(Im Threadtitel dürfte ein Fehler sein:
*Abo-Falle Marvelo Media S.R.L. youpxxx.mobxxx.de statt mobi.youp*.de?)*




> Für Privatkunden/Konsumenten:
> Sie haben SMS über die Infrastruktur von DIMOCO erhalten und möchten nun mehr dazu erfahren?
> 
> Zu allererst möchten wir Sie darüber informieren, dass Sie die SMS nicht von DIMOCO sondern über DIMOCO erhalten haben. Der Grund: Diensteanbieter nutzen unsere technische Infrastruktur, um SMS zu versenden und zu empfangen. Gerne leiten wir Ihre Anfrage direkt an den Diensteanbieter weiter.
> ...


 
mobileinfo.cc ist gehostet bei wildwestdomains - das passt gut.


----------



## chri79 (30 Juli 2012)

Hallo, dasselbe Problem habe ich auch gerade. Lt. EVN war ich genau 1 sek. auf dieser Seite, also eigentlich unmöglich da ein Abo abzuschließen. Das Problem was an diesem Abo ist, ist, das es sich um ein Wochenabo handelt. Also können du und deine Freundin sich auf nen schönen Betrag freuen. Ich bin momentan bei 9,98 Eur. Ich hab bereits eine Kündigung nach rumänien geschickt. Kostet so ungefähr 4,20 EUR als Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Zudem hab ich täglich eine Email verschickt. Leider keine Antwort. Mein Netzanbieter will/kann mir nicht wirklich helfen. Ich habe jetzt meinem Anbieter darauf hingewiesen, sollten sie mir nicht helfen, das ich die Einzugsermächtigung aufheben werde. Das ist momentan das einzigste.


----------



## Mannequin1 (30 Juli 2012)

Hallo Toxik,
hast du schon den Provider/ die Firma kontaktiert bzw. eine Lösung gefunden?

Habe nämlich heute früh diesselbe Firma auf meinem Kostenstand meines Mobilfunkanbieters gefunden...ebenfalls mit einem geforderten Betrag über 4,99 €.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2012)

Das sind dann aber doch schon einige Betroffenbe in kurzer Zeit. Ob da nicht ein "technischer Fehler" passiert ist? Sollte man mal nachbohren. _Kann ja alles mal vorkommen. Gell? Dimoco fragen?_


----------



## Toxik91 (30 Juli 2012)

Habe gerade tolle Post bekommen von Dimoco und werde nicht schlau daraus, die flosskeln hier sehr: 

Sehr geehrte(r) ***********​
DIMOCO entwickelt, betreibt und vermarktet einen Mobile Transaction Hub -​einen 'Knotenpunkt', der Anbindungen zu Mobilfunkprovidern bündelt. DIMOCO hat​daher so genannte​Anbindungsverträge mit Netzbetreibern abgeschlossen. Diese Infrastruktur​stellt DIMOCO wiederum Unternehmen (Diensteanbietern) zum Versand von​elektronischen Nachrichten und zur Abrechnung digitaler Inhalte zur Verfügung.​Nachrichten/Paymentaufträge werden somit nicht von DIMOCO sondern über deren​Anbindungen versandt/gegeben. Diensteanbieter sind in allen Fällen die​Businesskunden, die auch für den Dienst die Verantwortung tragen. Die​Diensteanbieter bestimmen daher, an wen welche SMS/MMS gesandt wird und ob ein​Bezahlvorgang abgewickelt wird. Sie sind dabei verpflichtet, alle gesetzlichen​Bestimmungen einzuhalten. Insbesondere dürfen die Diensteanbieter daher an​niemanden SMS/MMS senden oder vergebühren, der dafür keine Zustimmung​erteilte. Als Betreiber des Mobile Transaction Hub ist DIMOCO lediglich​Dienstleister für die Businesskunden. Aufgrund der Verträge darf DIMOCO davon​ausgehen, dass die Zustimmung zum Erhalt der SMS/MMS erteilt wurde, bzw. keine​Vergebührung ohne vorherige Bestätigung des Kunden erfolgt.​
Ihr Dienst wurde gekündigt.​
ACHTUNG: Um Sie vor unerwünschten Nachrichten zu schützen, haben wir Ihre​Handynummer (für diese Mehrwertnummer) auf die Blacklist gesetzt. (Diese​Sperre ist so lange aktiv, bis Sie aktiv eine SMS/MMS an eine Mehrwertnummer​schicken.)​
Wir hoffen, Sie damit unterstützt zu haben und verbleiben​
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,​
Call Center for your Mobile Services​ 
Was darf ich denn daraus jetzt schließen? Mein Kopf funktioniert heute nicht so wie gewollt, manchmal ist die Arbeit ziemlich anstrengend


----------



## Toxik91 (30 Juli 2012)

Mannequin1 schrieb:


> Hallo Toxik,
> hast du schon den Provider/ die Firma kontaktiert bzw. eine Lösung gefunden?


 
Habe bisher nur eine E-mail an Dimoco geschrieben, muss sehr viel arbeiten momentan und habe keine Zeit den Provider zu kontaktieren und meiner Freundin ist es alleine zu peinlich


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2012)

Toxik91 schrieb:


> Was darf ich denn daraus jetzt schließen?


Dass DIMOCO behauptet, lediglich technischer Dienstleister bzw. Buchungsschnittstelle zu sein und dass das Abo gekündigt sowie die Mobilfunknummer nun für zukünftige Abos über DIMOCO geblockt ist.


----------



## Toxik91 (30 Juli 2012)

Absolut sicher wäre ich demnach, wenn ich mir eine schriftliche Bestätigung geben lasse? 

Na dann wäre das ja die Lösung des Problems?


----------



## Mannequin1 (31 Juli 2012)

@Toxik91
Klingt ja gut, dass die sich so schnell gemeldet haben.

Hast du dich an die normale E-Mail-Adresse gewandt?   info(at)mobile-info.cc
Und was hast du reingeschrieben...einfach formlos, dass das Abo gekündigt werden soll, unter Angabe deiner Handynummer?

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Uwe S.... (3 August 2012)

Habe dasselbe Problem mit Marvelo. 4,99 € Wochenabo.
Daraufhin habe ich die Einzugsermächtigung zurückgezogen.
Überweisungen kosten allerdings eine Gebühr von 3,90 € oder so.
Ich hatte allerdings bereits eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen die wohl nicht funktioniert hat.
Habe die Sperre erneut einrichten  lassen die allerdings nicht bei laufenden Abos greift. Grrrrrr
Immerhin hat die Dame bei Mobilcom Debitel mir eine Telefonnummer gegeben.
Ich habe dort angerufen, meine Telefonnummer genannt und sie sagte mir dass sie den Drittanbieter gelöscht hat. 
So einfach kann das sein??
Bin mal auf meine nächste Rechnung gespannt !
Hier die Nummer   0800 20 50 22 56 54


----------



## FlyingDutchman (13 August 2012)

Was ist jetzt dabei herausgekommen?
Ich habe nämlich das selbe Problem, doch ich habe einfach keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll.
Auch eure tipps haben mir nicht wirklich viel geholfen...
Soll ich mich da an Dimoco wenden?
Bitte erklärt es mir nochmal genauer 

würde mich echt freuen!

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Hippo (13 August 2012)

FlyingDutchman schrieb:


> Soll ich mich da an Dimoco wenden?


An wen sonst wenn die der Anbieter sind?


----------



## Daniel87 (11 September 2012)

Hallo,
hab das Problem auch mit "marvelo", für Juli ne Rechnung mit 10 Euro, und die nächste schon mit 20Euro. Morgen frag ich mal bei der Telekom nach, ob die helfen können. Scheint ein verbreites Problem zu sein. Und beim Drittanbieter versuch ich auch mal nachzufragen.
Bezahlt hab ich noch nichts, zum Glück mach ich per Rechnung.

Wenn jemand ne Lösung hat, ich wäre dankbar


----------



## Hippo (11 September 2012)

Was ist "marvelo" ?
Haben die was mit dem Thread-Titel "Youporn mobile" zu tun?
Mach mal da mehr Butter bei die Fische. Unsere Kristallkugel ist nämlich grade in Reparatur ...

GRMBF


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Was ist "marvelo" ?
> Haben die was mit dem Thread-Titel "Youporn mobile" zu tun?


Jepp: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/abo-falle-marvelo-media-s-r-l-youporn-mobile-de.39560/


----------



## Hippo (11 September 2012)

OK - Lesebrille vergessen


----------



## sumahoy (20 September 2012)

Habe das gleiche Problem wie die anderen mit marvelo media: 1. Rechung 4.99 €; im nächsten Monat 19.96 €. mobilecom-debitel meint dazu: "Wir weisen höflich darauf hin, dass es sich auch bei als "Sonderdienste Fremdanbieter" abgerechneten Leisungen um berechtigte Forderungen unserserseits handelt." Habe die Zahlung verweigert und auf Überweisung bestanden; ebenfalls für 3,95 € - Abzocker! Bin gerade dabei, marvelo media zu kontaktieren (email und brief); werde auch Drittanbieterdienste sperren und DIMOCO kontaktieren. Hat jemand sonst noch ein Tipp? Es bleibt spannend....


----------



## Reducal (21 September 2012)

sumahoy schrieb:


> mobilecom-debitel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Wir weisen höflich darauf hin, dass es sich auch bei als "Sonderdienste Fremdanbieter" abgerechneten Leistungen um berechtigte Forderungen unsererseits handelt.


Tja, das ist deren Meinung, die erst noch zu beweisen wäre!


----------



## Cookie (10 Oktober 2012)

Halöchen
Mir ist vor einiger Zeit das selbe passiert, ich habe eine Handyrechnung von 86 € bekommen und bin fast aus allen Wolken gefallen. Ich habe die ersten Abbuchung von 4,99 nicht bemerkt aber als es dann den Monat drauf 25 € Abbuchung waren musste ich was tun. Ich hab bei meiner Telefongesellschaft angerrufen und mir den Kontakt von Marvelo geben lassen hab da angerufen und den Vertrag wiederrufen lassen. Diese Firma ist ein Nest aus Bxxx und denen muss das Handwerk gelegt werden.

[Modedit by Hippo: tststs ...]


----------



## Teleton (10 Oktober 2012)

Zitat von mobilecom-debitel:
Wir weisen höflich darauf hin, dass es sich auch bei als "Sonderdienste Fremdanbieter" abgerechneten Leistungen um berechtigte Forderungen unsererseits handelt.​


Reducal schrieb:


> Tja, das ist deren Meinung, die erst noch zu beweisen wäre!


Immerhin so ehrlich zuzugeben, dass es keine Fremdforderungen sondern eigene sind.


----------



## Jan Kay (19 Oktober 2012)

Hatte das gleiche Problem mit der oben genannten Firma, habe Drittanbieter sperren lassen und per Telefon das Abo gekündigt, zur Sicherheit werde ich noch einmal per E-Mail kündigen und evtl. mal gucken was mein Computerbild noch machen kann um die etwa bisweilen 50€ zurück zu bekommen.


----------



## Lynnie (8 November 2012)

Heftig! Ich bin total geschckt, selbe Geschichte auch bei mir, ich habs leider erst im vierten Monate gemerkt! ;/ Mir ist immernoch nicht klar, was ich jetzt machen soll, denn ich bin bei mobilcom debitel und die haben mir heute gesagt, ich kann nur per Einzugsermächtigung zahlen sonst kostet mich das Ganze immer 10€ Berabeitungsgebühr?!

Eine Mail an die bereits genannte Adresse reicht nicht aus, oder?

Und wie habt ihr Geld zurück bekommen!?? Könnte vlt mal jemand posten, was er an marvelo geschrieben hat? MIr ist auch nciht klar, wem diese Mailadresse gehört - Marvelo oder Dimoco?

Sorry, viele Fragen, aber es geht bei mir um über hundert Euro und ich brauche Hilfe..


----------



## Lynnie (8 November 2012)

...und da wir so viele sind - wäre es nicht sinnvoll, sich zu einer Art Sammelklage zusammenzutun?

Diese Firma scheint ja ganz gezielt zu arbeiten, vlt könnte man ja gemeinsam mehr bewirken, alsalle einzeln per Mail?


----------



## Reducal (8 November 2012)

Lynnie schrieb:


> ...Sammeldingsda...


Gibbet in Deutschland nicht. Außerdem hat das Unternehmen seinen Sitz in Rumänien und die von dir erwähnte eMailerei ist auch höchst überflüssig.


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2012)

Platt gesagt - buche es als Lehrgeld ab.


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Außerdem hat das Unternehmen seinen Sitz in Rumänien ....


Ob dem noch so ist, kann bezweifelt werden. Da gibt es nette Verquickungen, z. B. die > HIER <


> treffpunkt69.ch ist ein Angebot der Jadorra S.à r.l. (38 Route d’Esch, L-1470 Luxembourg) Soweit du vor dem 07.10.2010 ein Abo bei der Marvelo Media S.R.L. abgeschlossen hast, erbringt die Jadorra S.à r.l. die Leistungen für dich als Erfüllungsgehilfe der Marvelo Media S.R.L.


Jadorra hat hier eine eigene Krankenakte unter flirtfair.de: Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de


----------



## Lynnie (29 November 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Gibbet in Deutschland nicht. Außerdem hat das Unternehmen seinen Sitz in Rumänien und die von dir erwähnte eMailerei ist auch höchst überflüssig.


 
Die Mailadresse ist keinesfalls sinnlos!

Habe hilfreiche Antworten bekommen, und bin auch an marvelo media selbst gelangt - und bekam eine Antwort.

Da das viele hier intressieren könnte, kopiere ich mal eine Teil hierher:

Die Seite beinhaltet zudem den umfassenden Hinweis über den Abrechnungsmodus, Gegenleistung, jederzeitige sofortige Kündigungsmöglichkeit, Widerrufsrecht und AGB etc.. Ein Abschluss des Abonnements erfolgt nur dann, wenn der Verifikations-Button JA angeklickt und damit der Abschluss des Abonnements und das Einverständnis mit den AGB bestätigt wird. Andernfalls kann die Seite über den Button abbrechen verlassen werden.

Es wurde sich durch einen Klick auf den Verifikations-Button JA für den Abschluss des Abonnements 'exgirlfriend' entschieden und dieses nochmals auf der sich sodann öffnenden weiteren Zwischenseite zusätzlich zu der Bestätigung, dass der Nutzer über 16 Jahre alt ist, verifiziert. Nach dieser zweiten Bestätigung des Kaufwunsches wurde direkt der Videotitel:'Die blonde Maus zieht sich vor dem Spiegel aus und filmt sich dabei mit der Kamera.' gestreamt. 

Wir erlauben uns, vorsorglich darauf hinzuweisen, dass sich die Videoflatrate ausschliesslich durch den o.g. Vorgang buchen lässt. Es ist nicht möglich, diese per SMS, Briefpost, oder auf irgendeinem anderen Wege insbesondere nicht durch Anklicken eines Werbebanners zu bestellen.


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2012)

Ja und? Was steht jetzt da mehr als heiße Luft?
Dann hast Du das Abo also abgeschlossen oder wie soll ich Deinen letzten Post verstehen?


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2012)

Lynnie schrieb:


> Die Mailadresse ist keinesfalls sinnlos!


Habe ich auch nicht behauptet, wenn du mich schon zitierst.


----------



## Becher (4 Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute

es ist echt traurig dass es vielen Leuten genauso geht wie mir
Kann mir vielleicht mal wer sagen wie so eine E-mail auszusehen hat um zu kündigen, oder was man da schreiben kann und vor allem kann ma die E-mail auf deutsch schreiben oder muss man da englisch schreiben


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2012)

Das ist eine deutsche Portal von einem angeblich in Luxemburg ansässigen Unternehmen. Warum sollte man da eine andere Sprache wählen, zumal der Support auch von Deutschen gemacht wird? Was glaubst du denn?

Was du in die Kündigung reinschreibst, ist wurscht. Wir hier dürfen dir das eh nicht verraten, da das womöglich verbotete Rechtsberatung wäre. Abe eines ist sicher - man muss nur einfach deutlich deine Absicht herauslesen können.


----------



## congstall (20 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
hat jetzt schon jemand erfolgreich gekündigt?
Wenn ja, wie ?

[modedit by Hippo: Überflüssigen Fullquote gelöscht]


----------



## Xxxddd (31 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute also die Telekom hat mir dieses Abo sofort sperren können! Der Anwalt hat sich das ganze Geld zurückgklagt weil das was die Firma macht offiziell betrug ist!! Bei mir waren es ca 400 Euro weil es mir 7 Monate nicht aufgefallen ist!


----------



## Hippo (31 Dezember 2012)

Dann stell das Urteil bitte anonymisiert hier ein, dann nutzt es auch was. Ohne das Urteil ist Deine Aussage leider ziemlich wertlos.


----------



## Dani.Ronny (29 Januar 2013)

Hallo. Meinem Freund geht es genau so! 
Ich habe heute bei der Telekom angerufen und die haben sofort eine Sperre für Drittanbieter eingerichtet!
Sie haben mir auch genau erklärt, das man den Vertrag sogar einfach abschließt, wenn man von einer Seite zur anderen weitergeleitet wird. Das ist pure Abzocke!!!!
Ich will jetzt probieren die Kontaktdaten herauszufinden, um denen mal die richtig die Meinung zu sagen!
Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein was die da für eine SCH.... mit den Leuten abziehen!
Man hat mir auch gesagt, dass wir jetzt natürlich erstmal den Betrag bezahlen müssen, es aber von marvelo Media s.r.l. zurück verlangen können! 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Wenn Du die Nerven hast buchst Du die Telekomikerrechnung zurück und überweist sofort den unstrittigen Betrag. Vergiß aber dabei nicht die Telekom darüber schriftlich zu informieren. Aber wie gesagt, dazu brauchst Du Nerven
Mehr Infos hier >>> Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter


----------



## Dani.Ronny (29 Januar 2013)

Ja das stimmt wohl! Aber ich werde die volle Rechnung erstmal überweisen, nicht das es dann noch mit denen Theater gibt! Es reicht schon das es solche Firmen gibt, die den Leuten einfach das Geld aus der Tasche leiern! 
Weißt du wo man die telefonnummer von der SCH.... Firma findet?


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Dann kannst ziemlich sicher davon ausgehen daß Du Dein Geld nicht wieder siehst.
Geholt hats die Telekom, und da würde ich mirs wieder zurückholen.
Die Brüder wissen genau warum, die stecken so rund 30% der Beute in die eigene Tasche.


----------



## Dani.Ronny (29 Januar 2013)

Ja aber meinst du nicht, das die telekom dann Theater macht?


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Klar macht die Theater und zetert.
Oder würdest Du Dir die Beute einfach wieder so wegnehmen lassen?
Hast Du nun mit der Schweinchenseite ´nen Vertrag oder nicht?
Wenn ja - Klappe halten und zahlen.
Wenn nein - stell Dich auf die Hinterfüße und hol Dein Geld wieder.
Und zwar bei dem ders Dir aus der Tasche gezogen hat!


----------



## Dani.Ronny (29 Januar 2013)

Hey, ist ja gut! 
Nein, habe mit denen natürlich keinen vertrag! 
Ich werde es einfach so machen und das verlangte Geld von denen nicht zahlen!


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Klingt schon besser


----------

